# Second Monitor is Magnifying Contents Dragged Over?



## CK011885 (Dec 21, 2015)

I tried Googling this and didn't really see anything helpful, a number of people said the resolution for the second monitor was wrong but I don't think that's the case. When dragging a window over, before it gets half way and magnifies, it seems like the appropriate size/resolution. Everything was working fine last week when I was using Windows 10, I've since reverted back to 8.1 this week so I'm thinking there's a setting somewhere I need to toy with. Any suggestions? I've used 8.1 in the past with these two screens and didn't have any problems then. Thanks.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 21, 2015)

are both screens the same resolution?   extend display option under display tab in control panel.   could be a scaling issue too, under display tab once again or Nvidia control panel.


----------



## CK011885 (Dec 21, 2015)

flmatter said:


> are both screens the same resolution?   extend display option under display tab in control panel.   could be a scaling issue too, under display tab once again or Nvidia control panel.



Yes both screens are 1920x1080. Here are two images I just took to show what is happening:

http://imgur.com/a/TTAPJ

If I don't drag too far, before it magnifies you can see that the window looks normal on the second screen. After being dragged far enough it magnifies, and you can see the magnification happening even on the first screen. The red lines I drew to show the divide between the two screens.

Oddly, the second screen isn't showing up in the Change Resolution/Set up multiple displays in nVidia Control Panel, but it does show up fine in the Windows "Screen Resolution" window when right clicking the desktop.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 21, 2015)

idk    did you happen to bump ctrl + on that second screen? You might have zoomed in with the second screen. Try ctrl - to zoom out until he look the same. It is probably a setting, large font or zoomed in for that screen. If it worked before then one day it is changed, it very well could be a setting or zoom.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 21, 2015)

Are your zoom settings set to 100% for the monitors?

How to set display scaling in Windows 10


----------



## CK011885 (Dec 21, 2015)

Okay so I found the culprit.







There's some odd behavior here, I think "Let me choose one scaling level for all my displays" should have been checked, and since it wasn't there were scaling differently. Leaving it on smaller keeps it consistent and it's no longer scaling when dragging to the second screen, and the primary display looks how I want it to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

Was about to suggest that.  That's the DPI setting and it clearly looks like it got set to something larger on your second display.  The reason why they allow this is, for example, when one of the screens is a 5K professional monitor (e.g. 20ish inches).  If the DPI setting wasn't changed, the print would be so tiny you'd need a magnifying lens to see it.


----------

